# Roaches! Need help with my roaches!



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

I got cockroaches for my birthday! So happy! But I have questions........can I feed them meat and dairy and bread or just fruit and Veggies? Do I have to give 'em water or can they suck it out of the dirt? Do I have to wet the dirt when it dries? Will it dry? I'm talking about the dirt they give you when you get them


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

I've never thought about owning roaches as pets, you'll have to tell me how that turns out! I know that some keep them as a rather unfortunate (for the roaches) food source for tarantulas but I think I'll stick with crickets. Now that I see they can be pets I don't think I could feed them to something else! Post some pictures of them, I'd love to see them!


----------



## inod3 (Jun 13, 2014)

I actually fed my roaches rat food. They'd eat most anything and I happened to have rat food so I used it. Chicken feed worked great as well. However, this might differ depending on what kind of roaches you have. Do you know the species?

Ended up getting rid of my roaches after a bad moth infestation.


----------



## Charlottesmom (Nov 27, 2013)

Are they the giant hissing ones? I love those!


----------



## abratforarat (Jan 12, 2014)

Madagascar hissing roaches, actually. They are great pets! Hey-Fay, I am really, really sorry but I don't know how to post pics. But it is very easy to take care of them! I actually don't give my rats rat food. Human food for them!


----------



## Jessiferatu (Apr 30, 2014)

Never occurred to me to keep roaches as pets, interesting! I am not much of an insect person but I am intrigued.


----------



## Hey-Fay (Jul 8, 2013)

If you're using a computer go to advanced then manage attachments. That's about it! I'm on my smartphone and i don't use the app, i just pull up the site in my Brower and do the same thing you do for a computer


----------



## Ratmom83 (Apr 24, 2014)

Never thought of roaches as pets before either!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------

